# How to get rid of a toothache...



## Johnny P (Nov 23, 2014)

Tooth pain is the absolute worst. It's a fucking pain in your face! A toothache will completely ruin your week and make it so you can barely eat, think, or sleep. I have found a great way to alleviate tooth pain.

First. Give your tooth a warm salt water bath. This will rinse out your mouth thoroughly and help quell some of that uncomfort.

Second, Take some fresh Garlic cloves and mince them really fine. Let the fresh minced garlic sit out in the air for 15 minutes or so allowing it to oxidize . The air will cause some sort of chemical reaction with the garlic. This will make the garlic into an antibiotic, antimicrobial, and a fantastic pain reliever. 

Once the garlic has sat out for about 15 minutes, simply place the garlic pulp onto the tooth, gums and the area that is causing you pain. It will sting and burn but it kind of feels nice compared to the throb of a bad tooth ache. Repeat process as needed


----------



## Tude (Nov 23, 2014)

I have heard of this process before and have had good mediating results, helps but does not heal - but hell kill or reduce the pain is golden!  I let a couple molars go (yeah I hate dentists - who, actually turns out, can be your best nasty pain buddy) and there is nothing like finally getting to sleep and being woken up with a knife like pain shooting up through your eyeball at 3 am. wtf. Had vics and vodka at that time till I had it taken care of correctly. But for some other issues I have relied on what you have stated. Thank you J!!


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh yes, it doesn't heal it at all. But that stinging relief of garlic is very welcome and is the only thing that works for me when I have tooth pain. Even Vicodin and hydrocodones don't work, not that i want to take that shit anyways.


----------



## Tude (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah - I was freaking frantic with pain and reached for the vics that were from a mtb accident - don't like them (let's just say all that stuff percs too - let's just say - ok pain meddling but constipation wahoo - they have been tossed correctly). And definitely the garlic for the win!!!


----------



## drewski (Nov 23, 2014)

Clove oil works good for this too, I used it before I finally got my wisdom teeth removed and it literally numbed the spot for a good hour.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 23, 2014)

String and a doorknob is all you need.

For those who are unfamiliar: tie string to offending tooth, tie other end to doorknob, slam door.


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 24, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> String and a doorknob is all you need.
> 
> For those who are unfamiliar: tie string to offending tooth, tie other end to doorknob, slam door.



Tried this once...


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 24, 2014)

Johnny P said:


> Tried this once...


I told a 15 year old about it when a tooth needed to come out.
Shit works like a charm every time.

Wealthy person's version:


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 30, 2014)

Coffee with nutmeg has been helping me with my wisdom teeth. Caffeine is used to relive pain in some aspirin and the nutmeg is similar to cloves.
All acquired at your local coffee shop. Where I am sitting now. Drinking coffee... with nutmeg..... ...


----------



## drewski (Nov 30, 2014)

Fox Spirit said:


> Coffee with nutmeg has been helping me with my wisdom teeth. Caffeine is used to relive pain in some aspirin and the nutmeg is similar to cloves.
> All acquired at your local coffee shop. Where I am sitting now. Drinking coffee... with nutmeg..... ...



This guy ain't fuckin around.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 5, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> String and a doorknob is all you need.
> 
> For those who are unfamiliar: tie string to offending tooth, tie other end to doorknob, slam door.


When dealing with wisdom teeth no that does not work...i tore my cheek about a quarter inch and the tooth was still every bit rooted
I had all 4 of my wisdoms come in when i was in my early 20's and needless to say they all came in impacted and i couldnt keep my fingers out of them so their broke off right at or below the gumline.ive removed 1 via a dentist and i wanted to smack the shit out of him when i seen the little tiny peice of tooth and how it was being held in my mouth.
No vodka no pain pills nothin works to kill that nerve pain.no clove oil garlic..saltwater rinse nothing seemed to aleviate the pain..and it never failed...the pain would start out dull and scratchy and then creep up into my ear drum where id have to ?"pop" my ear cartlige repeatedly to ease the pain...then...i found some cheap shit at walmart for an ear infection...u drop the drops in ur ear and wait for a min...then use a suction bulb to suck all that gross shit out.
So i do this..and i wanted to gag when i pushed a solid line of what looked like budros butt paste 2inches long,out of this suction bulb. What do u know...my tooth ache had been causeing an ear infection.so i clean my ears out with this wax removal and almost instantly...the pain is gone... Not just in my ear....but all my teeth...poof gone...huh...wow...whadda u know.
A couple days go by and i repeat this process almost religusly 2 times a day....pain is gone.
Now its been 3 mnths? and i dont have any pain and infact on turky day i thought i had a peice of pecan stuck in my tooth and i get to diggin at it with my paper clip..and i hit the nerve...u know u hit it when u get a rapid warmth and pain that shoots up ir neck,makes ur head spin in circles and shout profanitys not of this earth.
Only to my amazement....nothing! well there was something..i relate it to pulling a thick scab off of my arm slowly...i felt a slight tear in my gums and the whole tooth just rolled over....spit it out and bam..no more sore tooth or gums or ears.

I dunno if my tooth migrated finaly or if that earwax removal has pain killer in it or what...but i do know that shit helped/s more than any orajell or cocain ever did..


----------



## Odin (Dec 5, 2014)

kidbob said:


> When dealing with wisdom teeth no that does not work...i tore my cheek about a quarter inch and the tooth was still every bit rooted
> I had all 4 of my wisdoms come in when i was in my early 20's and needless to say they all came in impacted and i couldnt keep my fingers out of them so their broke off right at or below the gumline.ive removed 1 via a dentist and i wanted to smack the shit out of him when i seen the little tiny peice of tooth and how it was being held in my mouth.
> No vodka no pain pills nothin works to kill that nerve pain.no clove oil garlic..saltwater rinse nothing seemed to aleviate the pain..and it never failed...the pain would start out dull and scratchy and then creep up into my ear drum where id have to ?"pop" my ear cartlige repeatedly to ease the pain...then...i found some cheap shit at walmart for an ear infection...u drop the drops in ur ear and wait for a min...then use a suction bulb to suck all that gross shit out.
> So i do this..and i wanted to gag when i pushed a solid line of what looked like budros butt paste 2inches long,out of this suction bulb. What do u know...my tooth ache had been causeing an ear infection.so i clean my ears out with this wax removal and almost instantly...the pain is gone... Not just in my ear....but all my teeth...poof gone...huh...wow...whadda u know.
> ...




THAT. Is some horrific shit you just described there. I am so glad I got rid of my wisdom long ago. ::chicken::


----------



## kidbob (Dec 5, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Traveler (Dec 5, 2014)

I vouch garlic! That wonderful plant has saved my sanity a few times.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 5, 2014)

Traveler said:


> I vouch garlic! That wonderful plant has saved my sanity a few times.


Garlic is good for everything under the sun.


----------



## Odin (Dec 5, 2014)

Fox Spirit said:


> Garlic is good for everything under the sun.



Just don't rub it raw on your junk... you may never get a beej again... unless you add butter and make it taste like garlic toast, singe them pubes.::cigar::
Keep the hungry chicks away.::eyepatch::


----------



## kidbob (Dec 6, 2014)

Its like u know me Odin lol


----------



## Odin (Dec 9, 2014)

kidbob said:


> Its like u know me Odin lol



Yup.

I'm not exactly a traveler... YET...

But we'd get along.

Pancakes, beers and bowls. ::cigar::


----------



## Dmac (Dec 10, 2014)

I just use that cheap, over the counter, Orajel stuff. has worked well for me, and easy to pocket.


----------

